# Nelson to return to Warriors as coach



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Nelson to return to Warriors as coach*
By Marc Stein
ESPN.com
Source 

Don Nelson will be named as the new coach of the Golden State Warriors this week after the Warriors agreed to terms on a buyout with Mike Montgomery.

Sources close to the situation told ESPN.com that things are "all lined up" for Nelson, 66, to return to the Warriors, who haven't been to the playoffs since 1994 when Nelson was still their coach.

Montgomery had two seasons left on his contract worth an estimated $5 million.

Before joining Golden State, Montgomery, 59, spent 18 years at Stanford, where he led the Cardinal to 16 postseason appearances and a trip to the '98 Final Four.

"I'm very appreciative of the opportunity that I was presented two years ago," Montgomery said in a statement released by the team. "This was a new challenge that I was eager to embrace and glad that I had the chance to pursue and experience. I'd like to thank the Warriors' organization for their support, professionalism and class, and I'd also like to thank the fans of the Bay Area. This is a tremendous region for basketball and the support that they have provided me over the years has been simply outstanding."

Senior writer Marc Stein covers the NBA for ESPN.com.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!!!!

Ok, I thought it would be the Kings. :angel: 

It'll be fun to watch Nellie do his thing. :banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not to mention that he has some good talent to work with.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Not to mention that he has some good talent to work with.....


And you know exactly what he's going to do with it... :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

A good, solid half court game with a strong focus on D. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG... Nellie head coach again?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> A good, solid half court game with a strong focus on D. :banana:


Wouldn't it be a trip if he tried? :clown: It would crash and burn - NY style - but the mismatches and playing style he throws out there will be fun, if nothing else. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Wouldn't it be a trip if he tried? :clown: It would crash and burn - NY style - but the mismatches and playing style he throws out there will be fun, if nothing else. :biggrin:


You think this might come back and haunt the mavs?

Granted the playing style are totally different between Nellie and AJ, but Nellie knows what each player is capable of.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Seeing how the Warriors had our number last year anyways, it can't get much worse.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Seeing how the Warriors had our number last year anyways, it can't get much worse.....


LOL, that's what I was thinking...Instead of JRich going off on us, look for (7-2) Kosta Perovic to fire up three pointers.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rofl:

He should have returned as one of our asst. coaches


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Nelson's arrival might be the necessary move to drum up interest in the Warriors, who promised big offseason changes after missing the playoffs for the 12th straight season. (Chris) Mullin couldn't deliver any dramatic moves, only swapping Derek Fisher to the Utah Jazz for three players.


A publicity stunt, or desperate measure?

Inquiring minds want to know. :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> A publicity stunt, or desperate measure?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know. :angel:


A good coach still needs talents on the team to win.

The lack of player movement during offseason doesn't send a strong signal that the management is committed to win. On the other hand, they can't really commit to any new players when they knew they are headed to the next season with a new skipper. 

All I know is that Nellie certainly fit in well with their current offensive scheme, and Dallas has ALWAYS had trouble with GSW. Didn't they lose 3 out of 4 games with them?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Montgomery out at Golden State; good for him*
By Tony Mejia
CBS SportsLine.com Staff Writer

Mike Montgomery is out as coach of the Golden State Warriors. Great, now we have to hear the same ol' "college coaches can't cut it in the pros" song-and-dance, merited or not.

Montgomery and the Warriors announced they mutually agreed to part ways earlier Tuesday, ending months of speculation regarding just how long a rope the ex-Stanford coach had left. As it turns out, not enough.

Mutually agreed upon resignations are rarely a 50-50 split, and in this case the Warriors opted to go another direction and spared Monty the ugly F-word axe, giving him the rosier, more distinguished exit.

Executive vice president Chris Mullin, who hand-picked Montgomery as his top choice in 2004, lost faith in him less than two years later, ending a short but disappointing tenure. It would have been a nice story to see the Stanford coach come over from across the road to help rescue the local franchise, but instead he was gobbled up and spit back out.

"I'm very appreciative of the opportunity that I was presented two years ago," said Montgomery in a statement. "This was a new challenge that I was eager to embrace and glad that I had the chance to pursue and experience. I'd like to thank the Warriors' organization for their support, professionalism and class."

It's heart-warming that Golden State would give Montgomery, a beloved figure in Northern California, an opportunity to leave with his head held somewhat high. Too bad the organization still sullied what had been an impeccable reputation. Building a power from scratch at Stanford, Montgomery was charged with carrying the Warriors to the next level and failed.

That's as much the organization's fault as it was his; becoming affiliated with the cursed Golden State franchise is something for established coaches to avoid in the immediate future. They sit at 12 consecutive seasons without a playoff berth, the NBA's longest streak now that the Clippers have turned the corner.

The team and its fan base are so desperate to end their futility that they've started grasping at straws and losing their sense of reality.

Based on a half-season where Baron Davis looked healthy and awesome and Jason Richardson played at an All-Star level, expectations went through the roof. Playoffs or bust seemed to be last year's rallying cry, and the Warriors busted as badly as an inexperienced blackjack player, stumbling to a second consecutive 34-win season and a last-place finish in the Pacific Division.

Yes, a number of gifted offensive players lurk on Golden State, but few play defense, there is no legitimate center, and once Davis pulled his normal disappearing act and was openly at odds with Montgomery's philosophies, the team predictably fell apart.

They were unable to parlay Troy Murphy into Al Harrington this offseason, are stuck with young big men like Ike Diogu and Andris Biedrins that still appear to be a few years away from their best basketball, and now must see how Davis takes to his new coach.

Maybe they should just let Baron make the hire. Heck, maybe they should just appoint him head coach and be done with it. He spends enough time in street clothes to fit the bill, doesn't he?

Montgomery's inability to get along with Davis -- few coaches have ever really gotten along with Davis -- was the chief reason for his departure. He never got the point guard to buy in to what he was selling, and seemingly was about to enter his third season with the team on a thin thread. If the Warriors would have struggled out of the gate, there was no doubt a coaching change would be made.

At this point, at least they get it out of the way without causing the 59-year-old coach any further strife. That's probably where the dismissal became mutually agreed upon -- save the man a couple more unnecessary gray hairs.

Interestingly, his two-year stint was the second most productive, win-wise, in the past 15 years. The only one better was delivered by predecessor Eric Musselman, now head coach of Sacramento.

"This is a very difficult day for me," said Mullin. "Mike is a terrific basketball coach who has enjoyed a great deal of success throughout his career. ... You would be challenged to find a better person with more character. ... Based on this agreement, we will now focus our efforts in a different direction and do what we think is in the best interest for this team."

What's best for Golden State is to embrace the reality that its rebuilding is far from over. Mullin has to bring in someone he's willing to be patient with, which is what it was thought he had done when he gambled on Montgomery.

What's best for Montgomery? You're looking at it -- he's no longer coaching the Warriors. 

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9626035


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Whoa, Nellie?*
By Steve Kerr, Yahoo! Sports
August 29, 2006

The last Golden State Warriors team that Bay Area fans watched in the playoffs was way back in 1994, shortly after the Run TMC era of Tim Hardaway, Mitch Richmond and Chris Mullin. The coach who directed that wildly entertaining team, Don Nelson, will return to the sidelines in Oakland this season with hopes of restoring some of that old Warriors glory.

The move is surprising on the surface, given Nellie's age (66) and his connection to the Dallas Mavericks franchise. But with Avery Johnson firmly in place as the Mavs' coach and Nelson's son Donn handling the general manager duties in Dallas, Nelson was ready for another challenge. And with both Mullin and Richmond handling front-office duties for the Warriors, the link is an obvious one.

There are a couple of reasons why Mike Montgomery will be bought of his contract and Nellie will take over.

First, Mullin had to make a splash after a summer of failed trade possibilities. The Warriors GM had hoped at various times to deal Troy Murphy and Mike Dunleavy with the idea of landing Al Harrington, among others, but nothing has materialized.

If the Warriors had started next season without doing a thing, the Golden State faithful wouldn't have had much to be excited about. Hiring Nelson is a big deal because he's one of only a handful of coaches who can truly make an instant impact on a team. (In that regard, it is similar to the Lakers' re-hiring of Phil Jackson last summer.)

Nelson will have the Warriors running, gunning and playing multiple lineups with the idea of creating mismatches across the board. Golden State has some good young talent and Nellie has the ability to develop it. He'll have an opportunity to turn the Warriors into a very entertaining outfit.

The second reason for bringing back Nelson is this: If anyone can make a connection with Baron Davis, it is Nellie.

By midseason Davis and Montgomery had almost no relationship whatsoever, according to Golden State insiders, and the situation severely hurt the team's chances for success. The Warriors had no chemistry or direction.

Nellie will come in with a resume that includes helping develop a couple of point guards (Tim Hardaway and Steve Nash) into NBA stars. Each became the leader of an up-tempo basketball team, and the opportunity changed both players' careers.

Davis is ultra-talented, but he has been both injury-prone and moody over the years. It is Nelson's job to turn Davis into the leader he can become. One thing is for sure: Davis will enjoy playing Nellie's style. The ball will be in his hands, and he will have full authority to run the club. Ultimately, the relationship between the two men will be the key to whether this union is a success. That and Davis' health.

If Davis comes to camp in shape and healthy, and if Nellie can convince him to run the club the way it needs to be run, the Warriors might be onto something. Jason Richardson has "All-Star" written all over him, Murphy and Dunleavy can be productive players and Monta Ellis showed flashes of brilliance last season.

Maybe the Warriors can put it all together. And then maybe they can make a run to the postseason and create a nickname of their own, like Run BNC – Baron, Nellie and Chris.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=sk-nelson082906&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

People seem to like the idea of Nellie coaching GSW....


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

avery shouldve been fired for nelson.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> avery shouldve been fired for nelson.


 :rofl: Please, just stop posting now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> avery shouldve been fired for nelson.


I'll agree when Nellie wins a [STRIKE]'ship before Avery.[/STRIKE]

Strike that - make that, if Nellie wins one at all. :angel:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know about this move for the Warriors. Nellie is a nice thing to have on a winner, but he's not gonna do any good for this young team. Their main problem was being selfish and everybody trying to score, and we know Nellie's not gonna really help in that department. At least Ike Diogu will get some PT.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe, as Steve Kerr put it, the main benefit will be the respect he earns; they should listen because he's got a billion wins, and he's old enough to be their father. :clown:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, but I'm saying the stuff he teaches doesn't help them IMO. They need a Larry Brown disciplinarian, they need to learn how to play as a complete team.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, but I'm saying the stuff he teaches doesn't help them IMO. They need a Larry Brown disciplinarian, they need to learn how to play as a complete team.


I used to feel that way as well, but seems like young athletes today like honey.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe Isiah Thomas will be up for the job after Nellie.... :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i am upset by this betryal because i thought the mavs was going to be his last coaching stop


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> "The main reason I came back was I had some real good friends that asked me to come," said Nelson, who left the Dallas Mavericks' sideline 18 months ago. "They asked me if I would come back and get back some of the magic that used to be here, when this arena used to be rocking."


Just like that, huh? :biggrin: 



> "I still have the passion, and I think we have the talent here," Nelson said. "I like this team. ... There's nobody better at playing small-ball than me. I know how to do that. There's a lot of positives here, and many of them happen to be smaller players."


Can you imagine if he was in Phoenix? :clown: 



> "I am excited that Nellie is back coaching," said Avery Johnson, Nelson's groomed successor who won the NBA's coach of the year award while leading Dallas to the NBA finals last season. "We knew he could not stay away very long. With him at the helm, it gives the Warriors a great chance to get back to the playoffs. I want to thank him for all the ways he has helped me."


Right. Now we're going to kick your  . :banana: 


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5917420


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> > "I am excited that Nellie is back coaching," said Avery Johnson, Nelson's groomed successor who won the NBA's coach of the year award while leading Dallas to the NBA finals last season. "We knew he could not stay away very long. With him at the helm, it gives the Warriors a great chance to get back to the playoffs. *I want to thank him for all the ways he has helped me.*"
> 
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5917420


I think *beaten into submission* is called for here.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I tend to think that Nellie lost a mind game with Avery.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nelson: Warriors can be repaired
Aug. 31, 2006
The Sacramento Bee, Calif.

Aug. 31--OAKLAND -- Don Nelson returned to the scene of some of his greatest basketball achievements refreshed, tanned and determined to turn the mess that is the Golden State Warriors into something significant again.

The second-winningest coach in NBA history was introduced as the Warriors' coach Wednesday night at the Arena in Oakland, 11 years after he bowed out of the same role for being what he deemed then as "physically ill" and for doing a "lousy job."

In truth, Nelson is the last coach to do anything remotely close to remarkable with the franchise, steering the Warriors to the playoffs four times in 6 1/2 seasons. His last full season with Golden State was in 1993-94, a 50-win outfit, and it was the last time the club made the playoffs.

Golden State hasn't been to the postseason since. Nelson replaces Mike Montgomery, who lasted two uneventful 34-win seasons.

Nelson said he came back because this is what he does. Also, he couldn't say no to some old friends, mainly former players Chris Mullin and Mitch Richmond, famed members of the Warriors' "Run TMC" era of the early 1990s and now club executives. Nelson signed a three-year, incentive-laden deal that could net him $18 million .

"They asked me if I could come back and get some magic back into this team," Nelson said. "I still have the passion to do it, and I've done it before.

"I've taken teams that weren't very good and made them pretty good. We can do that here."

Nelson says he believes he has matured and mellowed over the years, that he won't run himself to exhaustion. In his first run with the Warriors, he fainted twice after a loss to the Kings in the 1994-95 season. He spent five days in the hospital, and he resigned with a 14-31 mark.

"I'm in great health," Nelson assured. "I feel really good. It's as perfect as it gets here. I wasn't just going to come back anywhere and coach. It had to be perfect."

In Dallas, Nelson turned around a franchise that hadn't made the postseason in a decade and made it an entertaining, up-tempo bunch that became a playoff regular this decade. He stepped down late in the 2004-05 season and gave the reins to his hand-picked successor, Avery Johnson. Nelson insisted then and now that his health was not the reason for the surprising move, though he had missed time in Dallas to battle prostate cancer.

Nelson spent most of last season basking in the Maui sun, absorbing sunscreen and beer in what he deemed the ultimate life of leisure. But he became bored.

Nelson flashed some of his trademark smile and personality in a media session that was open to the public.

He cracked jokes. He recalled old stories. He lectured every man in attendance that he should get his PSA level checked as a preventative measure against prostate cancer.

In short, Nelson exhibited more energy and flavor in a half-hour session than perhaps the eight coaches who followed him at Golden State -- combined -- including a line about his age.

"I am 66, but I'm a young 66. You won't believe that unless you and I hang out tonight," he said.

Nelson's only job will be to coach -- unlike in past seasons when he also served as a personnel executive. He said he plans to reintroduce small ball, which has become an NBA craze.

"And no one plays small ball better than me," he said.

-----

Copyright (c) 2006, The Sacramento Bee, Calif.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9630022/2


----------

